# Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!



## Markomanne85 (15. Juni 2011)

Hello Leute!

Letztes Jahr habe ich meinen Urlaub auf der Insel Krk verbracht. Natürlich musste eine Rute mit :q
Ich habe die Tipps die ich damals bekommen habe befolgt, konnte aber  nichts zählbares fangen außer einen Haufen 5-10cm lange klein Fische.
Mein Gerät war eine 3,9m lange Matchrute mit einer 0,20-0,25 (genau weiß  ich es nicht mehr) Hauptschnur, normale Posenmontage und einem kleinen  Haken.
Ich habe es mit Schwimmbrot und kleinen Fischfetzen probiert.
Der Erfolg blieb leider aus.

Gibt es hier Leute die sich mit fischen in Kroatien auskennen? 
Wie fang ihr eure Fische dort?
Bei Tag oder bei Nacht?
Welchen Köder?
Welche Montage?

Oder gibt es im Mitelmeer wirklich keine Fische mehr in Ufernähe!??

Freue mich über jeden Tipp!!!!!! #6

Danke!!!

Ps: Kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch der Preis für eine 1. oder 2. Wochenlizens in Kroatien ist???

lg RR


----------



## Smallgame (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Wo genau bist du denn dieses Jahr auf Krk?
Vielleicht kann ich dir ein zwei gute Stellen nennen in deiner Nähe.
Mit Fischfetzen wirst du nichts. Empfehlen würd ich dir auf Muscheln und Schnecken auf größere Einsidlerkrebse, denn diese kleinen durchsichtigen Garnelen weiß wie die hier genau heissen, (kann man beim Baden in sehr flachen Wasser mit der Hand fangen, Purpurschnecke auch gut, Kalamari weniger gut aber besser als Fischfetzen, und Seegurke geht auch.
Das mal als alternatives Köderangebot vor Ort und alles leicht zu besorgen.
Angeln würd ich von der Küste aus bei Sonnenaufgang. So um 8.30 Uhr ist das schon zu heiss und nichts beisst mehr. Abends geht auch gut.
So von der Küste aus ist nicht ganz Optimal aber wenn es nicht anders geht, macht man das beste draus.
Angelgebiet vorher mal mit Maske und Schnorchel abtauchen sich mal ein Bild verschaffen.
Im gemischten Terain angeln Sandige und leicht bewachsene Abschnitte. Nicht in den großen Seegrasfeldern und nicht auf nur Sandigen Grund angeln.
Ordentlich Material mitnehmen und Haken, Bleie, Schnur dort kaufen. (Ziemlich gute Qualität und auf die dortigen Verhältnise gut abgestimmt)
Du wirst viele Hänger haben.
Grundangeln ist besser als Posenfischerei ausser du hast es explizit auf Meeräschen angelegt.
Das mal als Tipp für nächstes mal


----------



## Jupp_schmitz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo Marko,

ich habe mit sinkendem Spirolino ca. 120 cm vorfach 2er langschänkeliger Haken und als Köder streifen von Tintenfischringen immer was gefangen, meistens Doraden.

Die Montage bietet sich an, weil es meist felsig ist und wenn mann nicht ganz auf Grund sinken lässt und dann gaaanz langsamm mit kurzen Pausen einholt, sollte es klappen.

Die Kroaten wollten mir meine spiros abschwätzen.........

Also viel Erfolg und schönen Urlaub


----------



## Markomanne85 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Morgen!

dieses Jahr geht es nicht auf Krk sondern weiter nach unten nach Trogir!

Danke für die Ködertipps, ich werde es anfangs mal mit Muscheln auf den genannten Plätzen (gemischter Untergrund) probieren!

Aha, mit einem Spirolino! Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung was das ist und wie es funktioniert! Das ist ja so etwas ähnliches wie eine Unterwasserpose ... oder? Nähere Infos zu dieser Methode/Montage wären echt toll!

aber ... grundlegend ist zu sagen das man eher weiter drausen fischen soll ... also nicht Ufernah sonder doch 40-60m drausen??? oder ???
Ist es besser direkt im Hafen zu bleiben oder eher raus aus den Ortschaften und irgendwo weiter ausherlab sein Glück probieren?

lg RR und danke!!!


----------



## Jupp_schmitz (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo noch mal,

also spirolinos kommen ursprünglich vom Angeln an den "Forellenpuffs". Die gibt es mittlerweile in zig varianten im Angelladen. Für diese Methode bietet sich 30-40gr. langsam sinkend an.
Wenn du "Spirolino" googelst bekommst du jede menge Info.
Ich selbst nutze sie bei schwierigem untergrund bzw. bei langsamer köderführung.
Der Vorteil besteht darin das man ein relativ hohes wurfgewicht hat, mit 30gr. werfe ich ca. 80 m, das Spiro jedoch sehr langsam absinkt und sich somit langsam führen lässt weil es sich durch sein Material (speziefisches gewicht im verhältnis zu wasser) nahezu neutral im Wasser verhält.

Ich habe in Kroatien die besten Erfahrungen an felsigen Abschnitten gemacht, welche an der gesamten Küste anzutreffen sind. Die Beschaffenheit der Küste setzt sich unter Wasser meistens fort, wenn du da auf Grund legst hast du sofort Hänger......mit Pose kriegst du keine distanz......

Wenn du dir ein genaues bild machen willst, ist schnorcheln ein guter tip, dass habe ich auch immer gemacht.

So und jetzt viel glück und petri!


----------



## Smallgame (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Wenn du ein Boot hast bist du klar im Vorteil.
Allerdings ist der Hochsommer die denkbar schlechteste Zeit zum Angeln in Kroatien. Es ist zu warm und der Fisch zieht in tiefere Gewässer. Du mußt Stellen suchen wo der Fisch immer ist. Mit einem Boot und einer Seekarte welche dir die Untiefen zeigt dürfte das gelingen. Du musst dort die Unterwasserberge ausfindig machen und in einer Tiefe von etwa 10 bis 15 Meter auf der Unterwasserbergspitze ankern und angeln. Das dürfte besser klappen als von der Küste aus.
Die guten Angelstellen werden von den Einheimischen posta (poschta) genannt frag ein paar Fischer die zeigen sie dir gerne.
Allerdings ist es das gleiche Wort wie für Postamt stelle klar das es ums angeln geht  sonst fängst du nur Briefmarken 
Wenn dort Bojen oder ähnliches rumschwimmt ist es ein hinweis auf ausgelegte Langleinen oder Netze denn muss man sich eine andere Stelle suchen.
Ich kann mal in einem Kroatischen fischerforum nach guten Stellen für dich ausschau halten und poste dir es denn.
Noch ein Tipp zum anködern : Erschnorchle dir so 10 - 20 von diesen schwarzen Seeigeln. (Manche Badestrände sind verseucht davon) Steche mit einem Messer hinein und werfe sie von Bord. Die sind ziemlich gut zum anködern der kleinen Fische und wo kleine Fische sich in Scharen um die Igel balgen werden die großen drauf aufmerksam.


----------



## Smallgame (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

@Jupp
Mit Spirolino.... klingt nach einer guten Idee. Ich werd auf jeden Fall welche mitnehmen.


----------



## Markomanne85 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

@Jupp_Schmitz ... danke für die Infos!!!

@Smallgame ... die Idee mit dem Boot hatten wir letztes Jahr auch, haben es aber dann wegen den hohen Preisen gelassen! Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr wieviel es gekostet hat ein Boot für zb. einen Tag auszuborgen, ich weiß aber noch das es mir das nicht wert war ... und das heißt bei mir was!!!

Vielleicht hat es daran gelegen das wir im nördlichen Teil Kroatiens waren und es dort vielleicht deswegen so teuer war! Ich bin mal gespannt wie es da in Mitteldalmatien (in Trogir) aussieht ... wenn es leistbar ist, dann borge ich mir auf jeden Fall ein Boot aus!!!!!!

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn du mir fängige Stellen raussuchst ... das wäre echt toll!!!!!!

danke euch allen!


----------



## Smallgame (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Ja das mit dem Priesen kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
Die übertreiben das ins unverschämte.
Leider ist die Gegend um Trogir insbesondere die Insel Hvar als extrem Teuer verschrien.
Ich schau das ich was vom Festland aus finde -hoffentlich hat mal jemand was gepostet für Trogir.
Je südlicher du in der Adria fischt um so größer werden die Fische. Ein Freund hat mir mal ein paar Fotos in der Gegend um Dubrovnik und insbesondere die Albanische Adriaküste gezeigt. Kein vergleich solche Monstren hab ich bei Zadar auf den Fischmärkten nicht mal gesehen


----------



## Markomanne85 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

@Smallgame ... letztes Jahr (2010) war ich zum ersten mal in Kroatien und habe mich (echt) verliebt! Wir haben uns ein Haus in Nivijice zum Selbstversorgen gemietet und waren 8 Personen. Wir waren 10 Tage dort und haben uns fast alle Ortschaften auf der Insel Krk angesehen. Einmal waren wir auch am Festland. Ich muss sagen das war einfach der schönste und erholsame Urlaub in meinem Leben und deswegen geht es wieder dort hin. Ich muss aber sagen das ich von den Preisen in Kroatien sehr begeistert war. Viele Leute meinten es wäre so teuer. Das habe ich aber ganz anders empfunden. zb ein Bier in einem netten Lokal direkt im Hafen ... um die 2€ ... finde ich einen guten Preis!

Dieses Jahr geht es, wie schon gesagt, nach Mitteldalmatien - Trogier, geneuer gesagt nach Seget Vranjica, einer Nachbarortschaft von Trogir. Die Stadt Dubrovnik werden wir uns e auch ansehen. 

dh. du meinst das es in der Gegend um Trogir sehr Teuer ist?
war das nur auf die Bootspreise bezogen oder meisnst du das dort alles allgemein teurer ist als auf krk?

danke für all deine  Tipps!!! #6#6#6


----------



## Smallgame (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Ja bezogen auf alles höre ich immer wieder das es im Süden teuerer ist als nördlich.
Ich nehme mir auch immer vor mich kulturell dort mehr umzusehen. Ich bin dort geboren und kenne eigentlich nichts von meiner Heimat.
Die Sache läuft jedes Jahr gleich ab Ich komme an, werf mein Handy in die Ecke,entstaube mein Zubehör, setze mich in mein Boot und dort kriegt man mich 6 Wochen nicht mehr heraus


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



Smallgame schrieb:


> Die Sache läuft jedes Jahr gleich ab Ich komme an, werf mein Handy in die Ecke,entstaube mein Zubehör, setze mich in mein Boot und dort kriegt man mich 6 Wochen nicht mehr heraus



Das nenne ich Urlaub#6


----------



## Smallgame (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

@ Markomanne

Schade nichts gefunden im Netz an guten Angelstellen in Seget
Naja wirst das schon hinkriegen. Ein paar Tipps hab ich auch noch in Bezug auf einen Wurm geschrieben. Das alles zusammen und wirst auch die eine oder andere Dorade am Haken haben 
viel Spass im Urlaub


----------



## Kazaaam (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo,
ich habe schon oft in kroatien geangelt. Fangen kannst du da vom ufer aus dorade und co, auf kroatisch ocadas und oradas. Ich angele immer mit einer Laufbleimontage, köder kann ich dir Bibi's (Spezialwurm aus Italien) empfehlen, die gibts dort fast in jedem angelladen. Tintenfisch ist auch gut. Diese würmer ziehst du am besten mit einer Ködernadel aufs Vorfach, und hab keine angst wegen der größe der Würmer, die schrumpfen innerhalb kurzer zeit. Wenn du präzise die sandbänke anwirfst fängst du garantiert was! Die Fische kommen alle zu den Sandbänken um Nahrung zu finden. Am besten fängst du sehr früh nach sonnenaufgang, und am späten Nachmittag! Abends ist auch ok. In der Nacht kannst du mit Köderfisch an der pose Angeln, ob lebend, oder tot das überlasse ich dir. Probier auf jedenfall aber die  Gelben dicken (penis)würmer  wirklich ein Topköder.


----------



## EgonEcke (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Bekommt man die Köderfische zB mit Mais gefangen?Oder Brot?

Oder kann ich dazu auch Fleischmaden aus D mitbringen?
Oder gehen die ein bei dem Salzwasser?


----------



## WallerChris (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Mais hab ich noch nicht probiert, jedoch Brot und Maden Top für die Kleinen...

mfg


----------



## Smallgame (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hi Egon, 
auf Brot kannst du ganz gut auf Meeräschen gehen auch Goldstriemen beissen gern drauf. Da würde ich kleine Haken benutzen.
Vorrausgesetzt du angelst nicht mit Meereswurm oder Bibi wie hier schon erwähnt wurde, kann ich dir nur empfehlen auf  natürlichen Köder der dortigen Fische auszuweichen.
Ganz besonders eignen sich die kleinen Garnelen (Kozice) dazu.
Diese lassen sich leicht fangen du benötigst nur ein winzigen Kescher dazu. Wenn man in ganz flachen Wasser nur mal ein paar Minuten die Füsse stillhält kommen sie ganz von alleine.
Denn kannst du es auch mit Purpurschnecken (Voljak) versuchen. Um diese zu bekommen musst du nur Schnorcheln, eine Stelle finden wo sie vorkommen, und einen toten Fisch hinlegen. Nach ca 15 Minuten kleben denn schon ein Paar am Fisch. Bedenke nur das die Purpurschnecke eine intensive Farbe lässt welche du tagelang nicht abwaschen kannst, und einen intensiven Geruch welcher auch ein paar Tage an deinen Fingern haften wird, nach sich zieht.
Kleine Meeräschen lassen sich Kiloweise ohne Angel nur mit hilfe von einen Topf, einem Tuch, Gummiband und einem halben Kilo Mehl fangen. (Falls interesse, kann ich das mal näher beschreiben) Da wäre noch die Seegurke zu erwähnen auch hier schreib ich gern ein paar Zeilen um zu erklären wie man aus einer Seegurke einen Köder zaubert (falls Interesse besteht) Nicht zu vergessen Kalamari davon nur die Kraken und nicht importierte Tk Kalamari aus dem Supermarkt verwenden immer nur einheimischen frischen.
Viel glück beim Küstenfischen 
Das sind mit ausnahme der oben genannten Topköder ziemlich gute Alternativen.


----------



## EgonEcke (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Sehr cool.:m
Ich danke euch.

Das mit TK-Calamari weniger läuft, habe ich letztes Jahr auch erfahren, aber der Fischladen hatte nur bis mittags um 12:00 auf, sodass ich manches Mal vor verschlossener Tür stand.

Bekomme ich die Wolfsbarsche auch mit Calamari, oder muß ich mir vorher diesen Wurm fangen (mit Ködernadel auf Vorfach ziehen, ähnlich wie die Aalmontage?)

Den Fangtipp für kleine Meeräschen habe ich hier schonmal gelesen glaube ich.
Tuch über Eimer ziehen, kleines Loch in die Mitte, Mehl in Eimer füllen und dann warten.|supergri

Aber schonmal recht herzlichen Dank für deine Tipps.


----------



## Smallgame (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Kurze Anleitung für den Fang speziell auf Goldbrassen oder Doraden, wie sie manchmal auch fälschlicher weise genannt werden, vom Ufer aus:
Die beste Zeit ist Morgens Sonnenaufgang (oder Nachts Vollmond)
Die ideale Rute ist eine lange Brandungsrute 3-4 Meter 
Wurfgewicht über 50g
Die ideale Rolle ist eine mit Baitrunner system.
Die Montage sieht wie folgt aus: 0,35 bis 0,40 monofile Schnur,
Laufblei, Stopperperle, Wirbel, Vorfach 0,30 monofil bester Qualität. Haken breit, recht groß.
Köder: Meerwurm 10 cm Stück mit Kopf , Bibi ganz, lebend, mit Nadel aufziehen, Purpurschnecke (oder auch Herkuleskeule genannt) 2 Stücke den Haken ganz verdeckend, die Spitze ragt etwas heraus. Die Herkuleskeule bietet den Vorteil das sie von keinen kleineren Fischen vom Haken genagt werden kann. Das Schneckenfleisch ist derartig fest das man sich den Haken mit verbiegen kann.
Methode: weit auswerfen 30-50 , denn ganz wichtig den Bügel öffnen. Eine große Goldbrasse (ab 1 Kg) ist sehr sehr mistrauisch. Wenn die Goldbrasse den Köder aufnimmt, gibt man ihr MINDESTENS 2 Meter Schnur bevor man Anschlägt.
Fühlt sie vorher den geringsten Widerstand wird sie vom Köder ablassen.
Diese Tipps beziehen sich NUR auf die grösseren Exemplare.
Die Goldbrasse ist ein ganz großer Kämpfer ohne Kescher ist sie kaum zu Landen. Wenn sie den Kopf an die Luft bekommt reisst sie mühelos die 0,30 Schnur.
Ich persönlich, wenn ich denn mal von der Küste aus fische, hab immer eine Angel für die großen Doraden ausgelegt (man weiss ja nie) man kann nebenher mit einer Zweitangel fischen die Doradenmontur braucht viel Zeit und Ruhe.


----------



## Markomanne85 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hello Leute,

In 3 Tagen geht es los - 2 Wochen Kroatien!!!

Was ich noch gerne wissen wollte! Welche Fische/arten kommen im Krotischen Mittelmeer vor? Wenn jemand von euch eine Auflistung (mit Fotos wäre überhaupt toll) hat, wäre ich echt froh darüber!

Fischen werde ich mit 2 3,60m langen Carp Float Ruten mit 50g Wurfgewicht und einer 0,25er Mono. 
Montagen: Ich werde es mit Spirolinos (langsam sinkend) und am Grund mit Tiroler Hölzer versuchen.

Mal schaun ob ich dort was rauszupfen kann!

lg RR


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hi
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und viel Fisch!

Ich angle zwar immer vor Spanien aber die meisten Fischarten kommen sowohl bei mir als auch bei dir vor. Die jetzt alle aufzulisten wäre sehr mühselig. 

Ich würde empfehlen das du dich mit den hier genannten Fischen vertraut machst. Sonst kannst du immer auch ein Foto schiessen und posten.  Das kann ich oder auch andere dir dann bestimmen. Ich z.B. hab umfassende Literatur und kenne eh alle Fische die hier rumschwimmen.Wenns um Essensfragen geht dann kannste auch einmal vorher an der Fischtheke schauen was da so ausliegt. Das sind dann ja alles Fische die auch verspeist werden. Richtig giftige gibts ja meines Wissens nach nicht. Aber du solltest dich mit den Stachelbewährten vertraut machen.

Also falls es Fragen gibt, einfach posten ( am besten in meinem MedSea Thread  )

Abschlussbericht nicht vergessen! Und dann nochmal viel Glück und erholsame Tage. 

|wavey: Tight Lines scorp|wavey:


----------



## tosa76 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo zusammen, bin selbst auch in zwei Wochen für 10 Tage in Kroatien und werde mal ein paar Angelsachen mitnehmen.

Irgendwo hier in Forum oder sonst wo im Netz habe ich noch einen guten Tipp für das Angeln mit Teig gelesen. Und zwar:

Man nehme eine Mullbinde oder -kompresse, die kommt in die Pfanne und anschließend wird der Stoff mit Pfannkuchenteig (Eier, Mehl, Salz, Zucker) übergossen und ausgebacken. Danach lässt man alles abkühlen und schneidet das ganze in kleine, maulgerechte Stücke. Soll super am Haken halten.

Werde es auf alle Fälle mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



tosa76 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin selbst auch in zwei Wochen für 10 Tage in Kroatien und werde mal ein paar Angelsachen mitnehmen.
> 
> Irgendwo hier in Forum oder sonst wo im Netz habe ich noch einen guten Tipp für das Angeln mit Teig gelesen. Und zwar:
> 
> ...


Das könnte auf Meeräsche gut klappen. Nimm dazu kleine Haken und feine Montage. Im Häfen mit Schwimmer, kannst auch danach Ausschau halten. Selbe Montage mit Fischfetzen (Tintenfisch ist top weil er gut am Haken hält) bringt Hornheche (diese ziehen an der Küste und in Häfen knapp unter der Oberfläche umher) unn Meeräschen, in Grundnähe Doraden und so anderes Zeug.

Auch Spinfischen würde ich versuchen, am besten vom Boot aus mit einer Twisterhegene, wobei man die auch sehr gut mit Fischfetzen aufpimpen kann.

Ich würde generell nciht zu grob angeln da i.d.R. keine Riesen zu erwarten sind. Falls doch was großes da ist dann man immer noch umsteigen.


Einen Versuch kann man auch nachts wagen weil da m,ehr Räuben an die Küste kommen.


Gruß
Kretzer


----------



## Basscal (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

@Smallgame


> Da wäre  noch die Seegurke zu erwähnen auch hier schreib ich gern ein paar  Zeilen um zu erklären wie man aus einer Seegurke einen Köder zaubert



Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt wie man mit einer Seegure angeln könnte. 
Ich fahre ab Samstag nach Mali Losinj/Camping Cikat. 
Wäre nett, wenn du mir deinen Seegurkenköder mal erklären könntest.

Danke schonmal
Basscal


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



Basscal schrieb:


> @Smallgame
> 
> 
> Ich habe mich schon immer gefragt wie man mit einer Seegure angeln könnte.
> ...


http://www.blinker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329726


----------



## Basscal (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Vielen Dank das werde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren. 
Fangbericht folgt in ca. 2 1/2 Wochen^^

Grüße Basscal


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Ich frage mich in wie weit dies wohl auch in Spanien als Topköder gelten kann? Ist eine Sache die ich noch nie in Betracht gezogen habe und würde auch gerne nochmal was von smallgame zu seiner Seegurkenmethode hören.


----------



## Smallgame (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Ja gerne, 
Seegurke ist eine gute Altanative fallst nichts anderes zur Hand ist.
Ihr schnorchelt nach ein paar Seegurken. Diese wählt ihr nach folgenden Kriterien aus: Sie sollten groß sein und am Bauch oder Unterseite möglichst hell. Schlechte Qualität haben die ganz Schwarzen. Je heller sie am Bauch sind umso besser.
Jetzt braucht ihr ein Kleines Holzbrett und haut dort einen Nagel rein. Die Enden der Seegurke werden vorne und hinten gekappt.Denn werden die Innereien herausgedrückt. Längst ein Schnitt das man sie aufklappen kann wie ein Blatt Papier. Jetzt wird sie oben auf dem Nagel gestochen so das sie geöffnet wie ein Zettel auf dem Brett liegt mit der Innenseite nach aussen.
Zu guterletzt schabt man nun mit einem scharfen Messer die verbliebene Glibberschicht der Innenseite ab. Das ganze sieht gallertartig (fast schon wie schnodder) aus ist weiß und hat schwarze Punkte. Diese Substanz ist der Köder. Pro Gurke bekommt man etwa  3 Köder herausgeschabt. Je schwärzer die Gurke am Bauch ist umso weniger gibt es von diesen Glibber. Obwohl es glibbrig und weich ist hält es erstaunlich gut am Haken.


----------



## Markomanne85 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Was haltet ihr von dieser Auflistung ... die habe ich in einem Kroarien Forum gefunden!


Fische (Pisces):

Zweibindenbrasse (Diplodus vulgaris) 15 cm
Iglun, Landesspr. (Tetrapturus belone) 120 cm
Schwertfisch (Xiphias gladius) 120 cm
Aal (Anguilla anguilla) 30 cm
Schwarze Scharbe (Sciaena umbra) 30 cm
Zackenbarsch (Epinephelus marginatus) 60 cm
Goldbrasse (Sparus aurata) 20 cm
Seebarsch (Dicentrarchus labrax) 25 cm
Marmorbrasse (Lithognathus mormyrus) 20 cm
Dornhai (Squalus acanthias) 65 cm
Spitzbrasse (Diplodus puntazzo) 22 cm
Geißbrasse (Dilodus sargus) 21 cm
Meersau (Scorpaena scrofa) 25 cm
Meeraal (Conger conger) 70 cm
Zahnbrasse (Dentex dentex) 30 cm

Muscheln (Bivalvia):

Miesmuschel (Mytilus galloprovincialis) 5 cm
Jakobsmuschel (Pecten jacobaeus) 9 cm
Auster (Ostrea edulils) 6 cm
Gemeine Venusmuschel (Venus gallina) 2,5 cm
Gegitterte Venusmuschel (Ruditapes decussatus) 2,5 cm
Noah's Arche (Arca noae) 5 cm
Rauhe Venusmuschel (Venus verrucosa) 3 cm

Krebstiere (Crustacea)

Gemeiner Seekrebs (Maja squinado) 10 cm



Fehlen bei dieser Auflistung noch Fische die relevant sind (dh. die es dort gibt, gefangen werden, essbar oder sogar giftig sind?)

lg RR


----------



## Basscal (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo MArkomanne85

Ich denke als giftigen Fisch sollte man auf jeden Fall noch das Petermännchen auflisten.
Sein Gift kann innerhalb weniger Stunden zum Tod führen. Also immer schön Handschuhe tragen und selbst dann noch sehr aufpassen.
In anderen Kroatien-Threads wirst du auf jeden Fall noch genauere Details finden.

Grüße Basscal


----------



## Markomanne85 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Stimmt den habe ich komplett vergessen ... danke!!!


----------



## scorp10n77 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Man sollte sowieso vorsichtig sein! Petermännchen und Drachenkopf sollte man als giftführend kennen. sonst mach einfach ein Foto und poste es. Mit der Bestimmungshilfe kommste nicht auf jeden Fisch das ist grade mal ein Minimum an vorkommenden.


----------



## Basscal (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

So Leute heute Nacht um 3 Uhr gehts los: 2 Wochen Kroatien 
Ich werde auch dieses Jahr wieder tun was ich kann um einen der "größeren" Fische, sprich Conger, Zahnbrasse etc. zu erbeuten.
Den Fangbericht werde ich in diesem Thread posten.

Grüße Basscal


----------



## scorp10n77 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Sehr nett das du meinen Thread berücksichtigst!

Ich wünsch dir ganz viel Spaß und viel Erfolg! Auf das du jeden Abend mindestens einen Fisch aufm Teller hast! #:##

Dann kann ich deinen Bericht ja noch lesen bevor ich abdüse! 

Tight Lines scorp


----------



## Shindo (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hey, da wir (Kumpel, Schwester und ich) in knapp zwei Wochen nach Funtana in den Urlaub fahren, bin ich jetzt doch am Überlegen, ob ich die Meeresrute (max 180 g Wurfgewicht) einpacken soll 

Habe gedacht am Hafen es evtl. mit Gummis zu probieren oder Naturköder mit Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen. 

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung in Funtana sammeln können und kann mir ein paar Tipps dazugeben?

Danke einfach mal schon im Voraus ;-)


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

was willste den fangen mit deiner 180g WG Meeresrute vom Ufer aus? Sind dir die üblichen Uferfische für Istrien bekannt? Auch der Meeresuntergrund bzw. dessen Hängerträchtigkeit? Also ich denke mit einer Haspel/Wickelbrett/Handleine die du meist in jedem Kiosk kaufen kannst, sparst du Stauraum und Nerven ^^ 

(Das Mittelmeer ist nicht Norwegen, & Istrien gleich gar nicht)

Oder willst du wirklich ernsthaft angeln? Wenn ja, würde ich mir mal Gedanken zu Doraden, Marmorbrassen und eventl. Wolfsbarsch als Zielfische machen...was für eine Rutenart ist den die 180g WG Meeresangel? (Brandung-?, Jigging-?, Shorejigging-?, Telerute?)
Und schon mal am Mittelmeer geangelt?

lg
(helfe dir auch gerne weiter...fange nur im Moment so gar nix mit deinen Infos an)
lg

PS Hast du Smallgame`s und die Tipps der anderen User hier in diesem "Faden" durchgelesen?


----------



## Shindo (3. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



glavoc schrieb:


> was willste den fangen mit deiner 180g WG Meeresrute vom Ufer aus? Sind dir die üblichen Uferfische für Istrien bekannt? Auch der Meeresuntergrund bzw. dessen Hängerträchtigkeit? Also ich denke mit einer Haspel/Wickelbrett/Handleine die du meist in jedem Kiosk kaufen kannst, sparst du Stauraum und Nerven ^^
> 
> (Das Mittelmeer ist nicht Norwegen, & Istrien gleich gar nicht)
> 
> ...



Abend, nach dem ich jetzt die ganzen Beiträge gelesen habe.
Muss ich sagen, dass ich gerne auf Meerbrassen, Hornhechte und Meeräsche gehen würde aber eigentlich auch gerne probieren möchte einen Marmorbrassen oder einen Doraden evt. auch ein Wolfsbarsch zu überlisten 

Zu Rute, es ist eine Baltic Sea Inliner 165 Pilkrute .
Für die meisten genanten Fische ist sie tatsächlich ein wenig zu viel, wo bei ich sie ja nicht mit dem Max Gewicht von 45- 165g bestücken muss (korrigiere meine 189g) , da hier wohl 50 g ausreichen).
Habe hier aber auch noch eine kleine Karpfenrute da, die auch von der Länge kürzer ist und auch gehen würde.

Das Wickelbrett hört sich aber auch verführerisch an, da es im Auto nicht groß Platz wegnimmt :m


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo Shindo,
na dann mach ein Durchlaufblei, Tiroler Hölzl oder auch einen Spirolino in ausreichender Gewichtsstärke (vermutl. mind. 40, eher 60 Gramm) auf deine Schnur (was haste den da drauf?), anschl. einen Wirbel und an den ein FC Vorfach mit einem mittleren Haken (1-4) und beköder den mit Naturködern (Napfschnecke, Purpurschnecke usw).
Dann legste die auf Mischgrund ab.. Beste Beißzeit ist vor Sonnenaufgang ca. 4.30 Uhr am Spot bis ca. 7 Uhr oder vor Sonnenuntergang (die letzten 2,3 Stunden vor der Nacht). Bissle was fängt man aber auch am Tage
lg
bei Fragen, fragen!
PS. Suchfunktion gibt sehr viele Infos raus^^- wiederhole mich eigentl. jedes Jahr zum x-ten Mal zu den immerselben Fragen


----------



## jigga1986 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Ich fahre morgen nach bibinje, gibt es da eine Stelle wo man mit pose angeln kann. Nehmen nur eine 2.70m Rute mit

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (6. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

ist ja eigentl. sehr flach dort, jedoch haben die eine neue Marina und ein paar weitere Molen...dort sollte was/es gehen.
lg & viel Erfolg


----------



## Frame (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

@Shindo: im Nachbarort Vrsar gibts Hornhechte von der Brücke aus die von der FKK-Anlage Koversada auf die Insel führt.
Angeln kann man bekleidet, kostet halt Eintritt dort, PKW extra.
Wenn Du in Funtana keine Hornis findest lohnt dort aber sicher ein Versuch.
Karpfenrute ist zwar lang genug, aber vom Wurfgewicht evtl. bissl heftig.
Würde ne kleinere Rolle oder Spule mit dünnerer Schnur mitnehmen, bzw. ne Weissfisch oder Bolorute.

Unter der Brücke sind sie eher scheu, d. h. Kompromiss zwischen großer Wurfweite und möglichst wenig Schnurbogen.
Spiros gabs zu meiner Zeit dort noch nicht, eröffnet natürlich neue Horizonte auch mit der Karpfenrute.


----------



## jigga1986 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



glavoc schrieb:


> ist ja eigentl. sehr flach dort, jedoch haben die eine neue Marina und ein paar weitere Molen...dort sollte was/es gehen.
> lg & viel Erfolg


Marina? Mole? Was meinst du damit

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Jigga, schaust du:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marina_(Hafen)
und
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mole
lg


----------



## jigga1986 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Also kann man da hin und koder rein

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jigga1986 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Muss man da eine Tageskarte kaufen?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Jepp, gibt Tages-, 2 Tages-, Wochen-, & Monatskarten. Da du auf dem "Präsentierteller" angelst, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle eine kaufen.
http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=425
oder hier auf deutsch:
http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/UserDocsImages/dozvoleFAQ/faqDE.pdf
lg

Du kaufst sie am bestem im Sportsfischereiverein Bibinje:
* ŠRD GLAVOČ BIBINJE  *

                                 ŠPORTSKO RIBOLOVNO DRUŠTVO GLAVOČ BIBINJE 


OIB    
Adresa Bibinje, Bibinje ulica I 
Telefon 023 261130


----------



## glavoc (7. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

...und falls sich jemand aufregt wegen der benötigten Angel-Lizenz  -
da seid ihr (deutschen) Touristen selber mit daran Schuld....solange nachfragen und um eine betteln & keine Ruhe geben^^...tja, da macht dann der kroat. hochverschuldete Staat gerne eine weitere Einnahmequelle auf...hehe.
lg


----------



## ViperX7777 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte euch von meinem Istrien-Urlaub berichten.
Wir waren vom 11.7. bis zum 24.7. mit dem Wohnmobil in Istrien u.a. in Premantura, Pula und Funtana auf verschiedenen Campingplätzen.
Nachdem ich beim Schnorcheln viele Fische unmittelbar in Ufernähe beobachten konnte, war ich natürlich heiß aufs Angeln. Die Grundangelei vom Ufer erwies sich leider als sehr hängerreich, einige Montage sind dabei verloren gegangen.
Hier sind ein paar kleine Fangerfolge, alle auf Grund auf Kalamari gebissen:






















Leider waren die alle zu klein für den Grill und durften wieder schwimmen. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung um welche Fische es dabei handelt.

Im Hafen von Pula ist das folgende Bild entstanden. Bei der Masse von Fischen habe ich mir schon einen satten Fang ausgemalt. Leider wollten die Fische meine Köder nicht. Ich habe Mais, Brot, Forellenteig, Käse und Kalamari probiert. Alles ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht weiß hier jemand, warum die nicht fressen wollen? Oder was man denen anbieten muss?






In der nächsten Antwort folgt noch ein weiteres Bild...


----------



## ViperX7777 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

An einem Abend habe ich mich für eine 6-stündige Bootsangelei angemeldet. Wir sind mit einer Gruppe von 6 Leuten vor die Küste von Pula gefahren. Wir haben in einer Tiefe von 33m auf Grund auf Kalamari sehr viele Fische gefangen. Am Ende war ein 20l Eimer fast voll. Die Fische waren aber maximal 20cm groß und somit nichts für meinen Grill.
Mir ist mit etwas Glück noch der Fang des Tages gelungen. Ein stattlicher 80cm Conger ist eingestiegen und konnte nach einem spannenden Drill gelandet werden. War sehr lecker der Fisch. Und nicht so schleimig und stinkig wie die Aale aus dem Rhein.






Einen spannenden Moment gab es noch, als wir uns ein kleines Motorboot in der Bucht von Medulin geliehen haben. Auf eine Hairy Mary auf der Oberfläche hatte meine Freundin einen harten Biss. Nachdem ich den Drill übernehmen musste und gut 10 Minuten gekämpft habe, ist der Bursche beim Keschern leider von Haken gegangen und war weg. Sehr schade. Ich denke es war ein Seehecht und ca. 60cm lang.

Viele Grüße und petri heil allerseits


----------



## calamar (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

mein Tip:
1. Sackbrassen (Sparus pagrus)
2.-3. Oblada (Oblada melanura) 
4. Zweibinden-Brassen (Diplodus vulgaris)
5. Gruppenbild eine Art Meeräsche


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Wie chorche schon schrieb, viele Bilder aus der Gattung Meerbrassen/Diplodus:
Bild1-eine Dorade (sparus aurata)
Bild2- ein  špar, deutsch:Ringelbrasse (diplodus annularis)
Bild3- ebenso  špar (diplodus annularis)
Bild4- eine Zweibindenbrasse /Fratar (diplodus vulgaris)
Bild5- Meeräschen/Cipli (mugilidae)
Und beim verlohrenem Fisch denke ich wie Chorche, dass es sicher kein Seehecht war.
lg


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Zumindest ist es nicht verkehrt die giftigen Fische zu kennen. Sprich Petermännchen.... Steinfisch etc. 
Bin da generell bei allem was Stacheln hat bischen vorsichtig.

Für den Fall der Fälle habe ich aber ne lange Zange dabei....

Was deinen verlorenen Fisch angeht.... tippe auch, dass ein Bluefish war. Baracuda erkennt man eig sofort.


----------



## MikeHawk (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Wenn man nicht weiss was ein Baracuda ist dann nicht.


Für Jmd. der keine Ahnung hat sieht er wahrscheinlich aus wie ein Hecht...


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Wichtig finde ich Petermännchen  (4 Arten! _Trachinidae_), Skorpionsfische/Steinfische  (_Scorpaena scrofa_) und  (_Scorpaena porcus_) 
genau zu erkennen! Diese sind für Uferangler am gefährlichsten! Vor allem die Petermännchen hat man (egal ob Spinn- oder Ansitzangler) doch sehr oft am Haken!! Daher hier ein Link:
http://www.hs-bremen.de/internet/de...andte_zoologie/uebungen/gifte/petermaennchen/

Ansonsten gilt Vorsicht bei Rochen!(Stachel im Schwanz!) Muränen! (Der Biss und das Blut!) Congern! (Blut) sowie generell bei zu falsch behandelten/alten/nicht frischen "blauen" Fischen also Thunen und co. (Scombroid)!!

Das sich jemand, der vielleicht noch nie am Mittelmeer war, jetzt nicht ganz genau mit den Fischarten auskennt...hmm, na ja da bin ich dann doch etwas nachsichtiger . 
lg

PS. Ob Barracuda so weit oben in Istrien überhaupt vorkommt??


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hmm kann mir vorstellen, dass die über das Mittelmeer rein ziehen (Futterfischen folgen usw).


----------



## hecq (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Wir haben in Istrien (um Porec) einige Wolfsbarsche auf schmale Toby Blinker erbeuten können. Zum Teil auch in netten Größen. Hornhechte sind auch einige anzutreffen, hier hatten wir aber bessere Ergebnisse mit Fischnetzen.


----------



## glavoc (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Fr33 - eigentl. sind diese bisher meist nur südl. von Split gefangen worden. Gaaaannz, ganz selten sind sie in Norddalmatien überhaupt je festgestellt worden. Bei uns besser bekannt als: "Škaram".
Hier ein Blog-Text aus Kroatien:http://ribarija.blogspot.hr/2012/07/riba-zvana-skaram.html (lässt sich auch auf deutsch übersetzen!)
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Also meiner Meinung nach kann man mit einem Barracuda nicht so lange kämpfen. Ich plädiere deshalb mal auf Bonito  

Und zu dem nicht erkennen von Fischen. Das ist wie Vögel mit Marienkäfern. Die "Dummen" sortieren sich selbst aus, Evolution. 

Aber denke, dass es jetzt nicht schlimm ist wenn man nicht jede Brasse voneinander unterscheiden kann usw. Die giftigen/ beißfreudigen zu kennen birgt eben seine ganz eigenen Vorteile  Petermännchen und Drachenköpfe sind übrigens beide hervorragende Speißefische und Petermännchen beißen auf alles, hab ich schon auf Kalmarwobbler gefangen.


----------



## jigga1986 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo ich war 2 Wochen um Bibinje. Am Meer könnten wir nur paar kleine Fische fangen. Im Zadars Hafen könnten wir paar gute Fische erwischen ca.20cm. Wir haben ohne angelschein geangelt. 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Am Meer könnten wir nur paar kleine Fische fangen. Im Zadars Hafen könnten wir paar gute Fische erwischen ca.20cm. Wir haben ohne angelschein geangelt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Na denn Petri & Glück gehabt:m- die von der Obrigkeit sind wohl sehr entspannt
...Die Hafenfische aus Zadar (ich vermute ja  Meeräschen oder Brandbrassen?) habt ihr aber nicht etwa gegessen?^^;+

lg
|wavey:


----------



## jigga1986 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Klar waren sehr lecker 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rabi (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo Leute,
für mich geht es in 3 Wochen nach Fazana (paar km nördlich Pula). Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen guten Tipps hier! Habe jedoch noch n paar Fragen:
- darf man mit 2 Ruten angeln? Wie sind die genauen Bestimmungen?
- ist ein Setzkescher erlaubt?
- ich will mir hier die Lizenz kaufen: http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=71 Dort soll man die Angelzone aussuchen. Auf der Karte ist der Küstenstreifen vor Fazana/Pula jedoch nicht lesbar. Und direkt nach der Auswahl kommt "Not required". Ist die Angabe dann überhaupt relevant?
- Ist Anfang Juni noch mit Hornhechten zu rechnen?
Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Rabi (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hat mir vielleicht noch jemand einen Link zu einer See-/Gewässerkarte von Istrien?


----------



## pulpot (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

- darf man mit 2 Ruten angeln? Wie sind die genauen Bestimmungen?

Irgendwo im Forum gibt es dazu einen Link. 2 Ruten sind ber erlaubt.

- ist ein Setzkescher erlaubt?

Ja

- ich will mir hier die Lizenz kaufen: http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=71 Dort soll man die Angelzone aussuchen. Auf der Karte ist der Küstenstreifen vor Fazana/Pula jedoch nicht lesbar. Und direkt nach der Auswahl kommt "Not required". Ist die Angabe dann überhaupt relevant?

Die Lizenz gilt für die gesamte Küste. Im Süßwasser gilt eine andere. Ich kaufe die immer vor Ort im nächsten Angelladen (Öffnungszeiten beachten, Samstag haben viele nur Halbtags auf)

- Ist Anfang Juni noch mit Hornhechten zu rechnen?

die gibts das ganze Jahr aber meist viel kleiner als in der Ostsee (habe noch keinen über 40cm gesehen - beim Schnorcheln einfach mal flach unter der Wasseroberfläche langschauen, da sieht man die oft)


----------



## Rabi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Danke!


----------



## Rabi (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

So, ich bin seit gestern wieder zurück aus Fazana. Ich war dort mit  meiner Jugendgruppe und wollte mich eigentlich abends beim Angeln von  den Kids erholen. Die Rechnung hab ich aber ohne die Kleinen gemacht. Bei den 3 abendlichen "Angelversuchen" hatte ich 2-5 Kinder im Schlepp, die sich prächtig mit meinen Angeln amüsiert haben. Mein Job war es, regelmäßig frische Köder anzubringen. Als Köder hatte ich Sardinen aus dem Glas, die wir am Grund und unter der Pose angeboten haben. Gefangen wurde Dorade, Gelbstriemenbrasse, Brandbrasse, Knurrhahn, Drachenkopf und eine Krabbe. 5 davon "mussten" mitgenommen werden, weil die Kinder unbedingt selbst gefangenen Fisch essen wollten. Der Rest drufte wieder schwimmen. Größere Exemplare gab es leider keine zu vermelden. Und auf der Grundrute hatten wir zahlreiche Fehlbisse |kopfkrat


----------



## Mett (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Ist doch schön, ein paar zukünftige Angler mehr 
Nichts schmeckt besser als selbstgefangener Fisch, außerdem nicht schlecht wenn die Kinder mal sehen das Fisch nicht im Kühlregal zu hause ist 


Kann aber auch verstehen das man eigenlich dann auch mal Ruhe will.

Trotzdem Petri zu den Fängen und danke das du die schönen Bilder mit uns teilst !


----------



## Rabi (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



Mett schrieb:


> Ist doch schön, ein paar zukünftige Angler mehr
> Nichts schmeckt besser als selbstgefangener Fisch, außerdem nicht schlecht wenn die Kinder mal sehen das Fisch nicht im Kühlregal zu hause ist
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich muss aufpassen, dass die Kids nicht von der Feuerwehr zum Angelverein wechseln  Die Nachfrage nach dem nächsten Angeltrip ist groß!
Einer hat sich sogar beschwert, dass er den Fisch nicht selber ausnehmen durfte (da war ich leider schon fertig).

Hätte gerne mehr Bilder gepostet, aber ich kam leider genausowenig zum fotografieren. Die Aufregung, wenn ein Fisch an der Angel hing, war so groß, dass ich aufpassen musste, dass mir nicht ausversehen eins der Kids baden ging :q


----------



## hans albers (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

moin

petri, und danke für den bericht.
finde ich immer gut wenn man auch mal zu hören bekommt,
wie es gewesen ist, nach dem fragen hier im forum.

da war bestimmt einiges los am wasser..


eine frage , wie hast du die sardinen angeködert..??
aus dem glas bzw. dose sind die doch bestimmt ziemlich weich,
oder mit dem bait-gummizeug..??


auf grund könnte auch die vorfachlänge bzw.
dicke entscheidend sein....
einige mittelmeerfische sind sehr vorsichtig,
bzw. misstrauisch.


----------



## Rabi (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



hans albers schrieb:


> moin
> 
> petri, und danke für den bericht.
> finde ich immer gut wenn man auch mal zu hören bekommt,
> ...


Die Kids haben sich weitgehend beherrscht. Es gab die Ansage, dass sie ruhig sein müssen, nur das tun, was ich sag und keinen Fisch anfassen, bevor ich es ihnen nicht erlaube.
Aber wehe, es wurde was gefangen. Dann war Stimmung :vik:
Die Sardinen sind wirklich sehr weich. Ich habe den Haken 2x durch gestochen und fertig. An der Pose (relativ kurze Würfe) hat das auch lange gehalten. An der Grundmontage war der Köder spätestens nach dem Einholen weg.
Als Vorfächer habe ich diese fertigen Dinger verwendet. Die sind nicht sonderlich lang. Das dürfte dann wahrscheinlich das Problem gewesen sein.


----------



## hans albers (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

ach so.. alles klar...

kann auch sein das da die sardine schon abgegangen ist 
beim auf grund legen.

hatte mal angefrorene benutzt, das ging so einigermassen.

ansonsten hilft das hier ganz gut:

https://www.google.de/search?q=bait+elastic+gummi&client=firefox-b&tbm=isch&imgil=qit6_0Z2WvDNUM%253A%253BzGlOFNkmPABmWM%253Bhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fpro-fishing.de%25252Fkleinteile%25252F19831-dega-bait-elastic-band.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=qit6_0Z2WvDNUM%253A%252CzGlOFNkmPABmWM%252C_&usg=__PSYpAN9js8olEZfBD7J3L-gzp50%3D&biw=1272&bih=658&ved=0ahUKEwjl4L6R2bjUAhWDL1AKHSFhA30QyjcIcQ&ei=Lr0-WeWRIoPfwAKhwo3oBw#imgrc=qit6_0Z2WvDNUM:


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



Rabi schrieb:


> So, ich bin seit gestern wieder zurück aus Fazana. Ich war dort mit  meiner Jugendgruppe und wollte mich eigentlich abends beim Angeln von  den Kids erholen. Die Rechnung hab ich aber ohne die Kleinen gemacht. Bei den 3 abendlichen "Angelversuchen" hatte ich 2-5 Kinder im Schlepp, die sich prächtig mit meinen Angeln amüsiert haben. Mein Job war es, regelmäßig frische Köder anzubringen. Als Köder hatte ich Sardinen aus dem Glas, die wir am Grund und unter der Pose angeboten haben. Gefangen wurde Dorade, Gelbstriemenbrasse, Brandbrasse, Knurrhahn, Drachenkopf und eine Krabbe. 5 davon "mussten" mitgenommen werden, weil die Kinder unbedingt selbst gefangenen Fisch essen wollten. Der Rest drufte wieder schwimmen. Größere Exemplare gab es leider keine zu vermelden. Und auf der Grundrute hatten wir zahlreiche Fehlbisse |kopfkrat
> Anhang anzeigen 257412
> 
> 
> ...



NA das ist doch garnicht schlecht gelaufen! Schöner Bericht, vielen Dank!


----------



## Rabi (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



hans albers schrieb:


> ach so.. alles klar...
> 
> kann auch sein das da die sardine schon abgegangen ist
> beim auf grund legen.
> ...


Danke! Werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit testen :g


----------



## glavoc (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



Rabi schrieb:


> Gefangen wurde Dorade, Gelbstriemenbrasse, Brandbrasse, Knurrhahn, Drachenkopf und eine Krabbe.
> Anhang anzeigen 257412
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 257413



Sehr schön. #6Auch von mir dicke Petris und ein großes Dankeschön für deinen Bericht und die Fotos!!
lg
|wavey:


----------



## Mett (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Bait Elastic ist ein muss !!
Selbst frische Sardinen fliegen davon oder zerteilen sich ohne das Zeug wenn man ein wenig auf Distanz werfen will !
Alternativ habe ich schon gelesen, die Sardinen vorher in Salz einlegen, dann sollen die auch fester werden, ich bin mit dem Bait Elastic aber glücklich und bleib dabei !


----------



## glavoc (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Richtig!
Wenn Sardiene (in Salz eingelegt oder frisch vom Kutter) dann Bait Elastic. 
Sehe es so wie Mett. Alternativ gehen Purpur- oder Napfschnecken- so zäh, dass kein Gummifaden benötigt wird. Wer das verangeln von kl. Exemplaren verringern will, nimmt CircleHooks und schlägt nicht an.
lg


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Benutze ich beim Anködern von Sardinen auch immer, ohne geht eigentlich nicht! Außerdem ist das ziemlich günstig im Decathlon zu bekommen


----------



## Rabi (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Vielen Dank Euch allen für die Rückmeldungen! Dann kann der nächste Tripp ja kommen (wann auch immer der sein wird)


----------



## ORKA1977 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo zusammen
Ich fahre nächste Woche auch in die Nähe von Pula.
Mir brennt es sehr unter den Nägeln zu wissen wo genau
ich eine Angellizenz in der Nähe bekomme.
Wie teuer die ist, wo ich angeln darf und mit wieviel Ruten.
Über Antworten von Euch würde ich mich sehr freuen. 
Mfg.Orka


----------



## glavoc (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=71

kannste sogar online kaufen^^...
lg


----------



## ORKA1977 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Ich würde die Lizenz gerne in einem Laden kaufen um mir dort
evtl.noch Informationen zu holen.
Nur wo bekomme die in der Nähe von Pula?


----------



## glavoc (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo Orka,
vermutl. verkaufen sie die Lizenzen nicht mehr in den Läden. Dafür solltest du diese im Vereinsheim kaufen können:
https://www.facebook.com/srdbarakeri.pula

Läden gibt es wohl in der Nähe des Busbahnhofs. Einer nennt sich Octopus. https://www.facebook.com/OctopusPula/
Köder (Natur & Kunst) erhälst du hier:
https://eunice.fullbusiness.com/
Wenn junge Verkäufer da sind, kannst du mit engl. eventl. sogar deutsch deine Infos erfragen. Ältere können eher ital...
hoffe dir bissle geholfen zu haben. Pula selbst kenne ich nicht. Meine Infos hab ich ausm Netz.
lg


----------



## Rabi (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



ORKA1977 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich fahre nächste Woche auch in die Nähe von Pula.
> Mir brennt es sehr unter den Nägeln zu wissen wo genau
> ich eine Angellizenz in der Nähe bekomme.
> ...


Ich habe die Karte online gekauft. Hat umgerechnet etwa 40 Euro für eine Woche gekostet. Die gilt dann für das Angeln am Meer. Thunfisch angeln und angeln mit der Harpune kostet extra! Angeblich kann man die Karte auch beim Hafenmeister kaufen.
Angeln darfst Du dann mit 2 Ruten (stand mal hier so im Forum).
Viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## svens77 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo Rabi,

ich bin auch gerade auf dem Weg nach Pula/Fazana. Leider werde ich auch nur vom Ufer aus angeln können...

Kannst Du mir verraten an welchen Stellen Ihr erfolgreich gewesen seind?

Besten Dank!!


----------



## Rabi (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo svens77,
ich war an der Hafenausfahrt von Valbandon. Dort sind auch immer wieder Einheimische am Angeln gewesen.
Hier die Koordinaten: 44.912012, 13.809266
Viel Erfolg und berichte uns von Deinen Ergebnissen!


----------



## svens77 (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



Rabi schrieb:


> Hallo svens77,
> ich war an der Hafenausfahrt von Valbandon. Dort sind auch immer wieder Einheimische am Angeln gewesen.
> Hier die Koordinaten: 44.912012, 13.809266
> Viel Erfolg und berichte uns von Deinen Ergebnissen!




SUPER! Das ist keinen Kilometer von meinem Platz entfernt! Vielen Dank Rabi!


----------



## svens77 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo Rabi,

bin schon wieder zurück aus dem (Kurz-)Urlaub. Ich habe an der Stelle leider nichts gefangen. Habe es von 19 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang versucht aber leider vergeblich. Ein paar Einheimische waren auch da und sind allesamt fanglos abgezogen. :-( 

Beim nächsten Mal spare ich mir das Geld für die Lizenz... ;-)


----------



## Rabi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



svens77 schrieb:


> Hallo Rabi,
> 
> bin schon wieder zurück aus dem (Kurz-)Urlaub. Ich habe an der Stelle leider nichts gefangen. Habe es von 19 Uhr bis Sonnenuntergang versucht aber leider vergeblich. Ein paar Einheimische waren auch da und sind allesamt fanglos abgezogen. :-(
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal spare ich mir das Geld für die Lizenz... ;-)



Schade, dass Du keinen Erfolg hattest! Wie oft warst Du dort?


----------



## glavoc (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

...und ich wüsste gerne um welche Uhrzeit. 
Lg


----------



## de Schengener (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo, ich fahre ende August auch nach Kroatien in die Nähe von Trogir. Mich würde interessieren welche Hakengrössen ihr verwendetvom Ufer mit Pose oder auf Grund auf die kleineren Fische?


----------



## pulpot (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



de Schengener schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fahre ende August auch nach Kroatien in die Nähe von Trogir. Mich würde interessieren welche Hakengrössen ihr verwendetvom Ufer mit Pose oder auf Grund auf die kleineren Fische?



Größe weiß ich nicht genau, aber kurzschenklich dünndrähtig in braun und so groß, daß er geradeso komplett in einem Maiskorn verschwindet, damit habe ich die wenigsten Fehlbisse (sind in kroatien aber immer noch ne Menge). An 16er Flourocarbonvorfach von mind. 1m Länge.


----------



## ebenezer (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Es gibt auf der in einem vorherigen Beitrag genannten Internetseite für Angellizenzen übrigens auch Jahreskarten für Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren zum Preis von 100 Kuna.  Die letzten Jahre habe ich vor Ort für meine Söhne immer 300 Kuna pro Woche bezahlt, und man sagte mir, es gäbe nichts speziell für Minderjährige.


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Das muss wohl neu sein. Galt bisher nur für kroat. StaatsbürgerInnen (später sogar nur noch für mit Hauptwohnsitz..). Wenn dies jetzt für alle gleichermaßen gilt, würde es mich immens freuen!!
lg


----------



## ebenezer (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

In den frequently asked questions, die man dort runterladen kann steht, dass jeder diese Lizenzen kaufen kann. Kinder unter 14 Jahren dürfen sogar ohne Angellizenz mit EINER Angel angeln.


----------



## glavoc (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



ebenezer schrieb:


> In den frequently asked questions, die man dort runterladen kann steht, dass jeder diese Lizenzen kaufen kann.
> 
> Ja genau das ist wohl seit kurzem neu! Sehr schön! Bisher gabs die Jahreskarte nur für in Vereinen und Verband organisierte kroat. BürgerInnen. Die AusländerInnen konnten max. 1 Monat zu 700 Kuna plus Anmelde, Vereins und Verbandsgebühr bezahlen.
> 
> Kinder unter 14 Jahren dürfen sogar ohne Angellizenz mit EINER Angel angeln.



Selbstverständlich!! Wo sollen denn bitte auch solche starken Angelkader herkommen, wenn die nicht von Kleinkindesbeinen angeln dürften? (Natürlich auch Wettkämpfe!) Wäre ja noch schöner...:m

Aber auch die Lizenz ist teurer geworden...500 Kuna zu vorher 350 Kuna...

lg
#h


----------



## Angorafrosch (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Servus,

ich war 2015/16 in Kroatien und hab von Krk bis Ploce einige Stellen beangelt. Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg, was sicher auch meiner 2,4m Spinnrute zu verdanken ist, die keine weiten Würfe packt. Meine Erfahrung, in Ufernähe so bis etwa 20m beißen nur Kleinfische wie Meerjunker und Schriftbarsch. Die grösten waren 15-18cm. Oft schnappen auch Grundeln nach den Calamari-Happen, sehr oft sogar wenn man dicht in Klippennähe angelt. Bei den Calamari konnte ich zwischen frisch und TK keine Unterschiede bemerken. An den Bacina-Seen im Süden nahe Ploce hab ich dann auch noch was gefangen was meiner Meinung nach den Karpfenartigen zuzuordnen ist. Doch weder Google noch Angelfreunde konnten die Art genau bestimmen. 
Evtl. weiß hier jemand was das für ein Fisch ist?







Gefunden:
*Scardinius plotizza 
*


also Höchstwahrscheinlich zumindest, da diese spezielle Art wohl nur in Bosnien-Herzegowina und Kroatien vorkommt und laut roter Liste auch nur in wenigen Gewässern.
Zumindest beruhigt mich das es keine bedrohte Art ist. 
Fakt ist jedoch dass das ein sehr schlecht schmeckender Fisch ist. Außer man mag schlammig bis modrig.

VG
Andi


----------



## glavoc (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung, in Ufernähe so bis etwa 20m beißen nur Kleinfische wie Meerjunker und Schriftbarsch. Die grösten waren 15-18cm.



Das sehe ich nicht so :m
lg


----------



## pulpot (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*



Angorafrosch schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich war 2015/16 in Kroatien und hab von Krk bis Ploce einige Stellen beangelt. Leider mit mäßigem Erfolg, was sicher auch meiner 2,4m Spinnrute zu verdanken ist, die keine weiten Würfe packt. Meine Erfahrung, in Ufernähe so bis etwa 20m beißen nur Kleinfische wie Meerjunker und Schriftbarsch. Die grösten waren 15-18cm. Oft schnappen auch Grundeln nach den Calamari-Happen, sehr oft sogar wenn man dicht in Klippennähe angelt. Bei den Calamari konnte ich zwischen frisch und TK keine Unterschiede bemerken. An den Bacina-Seen im Süden nahe Ploce hab ich dann auch noch was gefangen was meiner Meinung nach den Karpfenartigen zuzuordnen ist. Doch weder Google noch Angelfreunde konnten die Art genau bestimmen.
> Evtl. weiß hier jemand was das für ein Fisch ist?
> ...



Nö, gibt auch größere. Allerdings ist Kalamari nicht das, mit dem ich viel fange, ist immer zu schnell vom Kleinvieh abgefressen. entweder nehme ich Lebendköderfisch oder Napfschnecke auf Grund oder an der Posenangel eigentlich nur noch Dosenmais mit häufigen Anfüttern. Entscheidend ist aber immer die Zeit, zur Dämmerung beissen die besseren Fische.


----------



## jigga1986 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich fahre demnächst nach Kroatien ( Insel Vir ) und würde da gerne paar Mal angeln gehen.  Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps für mich...muss man irgendwas bezahlen? Ein Mal werde ich wohl auch nach Zadar in der Hafen fahren und da etwas angeln..

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## glavoc (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Offizell wirst du eine brauchen, oder du läßt es drauf ankommen...
Hier kannst du die erwerben:
entweder die Recreative oder die Sport:
http://www.mps.hr/ribarstvo/default.aspx?id=45


----------



## jigga1986 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Ich war schon Mal vor
2 Jahren in Zadar und die einheimischen meinten man kann so Angeln.. Ist das neu? 60kn pro Tag sind ca 9€...oO

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nacktangler (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Auch vor 2 Jahren brauchte man schon eine Lizenz. Kontrollen sind nicht selten, wird man ohne erwischt, geht es direkt zum Schnellrichter, der einen dann zu Geldstrafe in unbekannter Höhe verknackt. Zusätzliche Kosten sind ein Urlaubstag vorm Richter. Wäre es mir persönlich nicht wert, deshalb habe ich immer eine Lizenz wenn ich dort bin.


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Find ich schon teuer 10€ am Tag. Wo find ich den die Karte wo man dann alles angeln darf? Kann ich im Zadar Hafen Angeln? Vor 2 Jahren haben wir Fischer gefragt und die meinten da braucht man nix....hab jetzt nicht so Lust auf einen Richter in Kroatien

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nacktangler (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

Angeln darfst du damit überall am Meer, außer dort, wo es verboten ist.Verboten sind z.B. alle Häfen 

Italien kostet nix, Türkei und Griechenland auch nicht, man muss ja nicht nach Kroatien fahren...


----------



## glavoc (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

@ jigga1986 - im Zadarer Hafen ist es vermutl. am "gefährlichsten" sowie an Badestränden...abseits vom Trubel eventuell... du hast als Tourist aber auch ein bissle "Welpenschutz". Mußt du selbst einschätzen können...Keiner kann dir hier versprechen, dass alles glatt läuft.
Grüßle und eine gute Zeit auf Vir.


----------



## jigga1986 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Kroatien - Angeln vom Ufer aus!*

OK ich denke wir lassen das  kaufen einfach im Hafen uns paar dorados und gut. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## billie1 (22. Mai 2019)

Servus, kann mir jemand sagen warum die Links zur Onlinelizenz nicht mehr Funktionieren ? Oder geht das nicht mehr ?


----------



## glavoc (23. Mai 2019)

@billie1  ja, ich: https://ribarstvo.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=5010

grüßle


----------

